# Layout Plans for 2017



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

No resolutions requested here, just a question as to what your layout plans are for 2017. New layout, an addition, or perhaps some renovations.

For us, it is the start of a new layout. Plans are drawn and all we are waiting for is the frost to come out of the ground so the new addition can begin. On a day like today with 18" of snow expected in our area, that seems like a long way off, but spring will be here before we know it. We have a big job in front of us as we are combining all of the features of the last layout in addition to the PE portion that will now be housed within one, what we hope to be, grand layout. This should be a fun an exciting 2017.

Please share your plans.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I will be starting scenery in the spring. All the track is laid & running great but I know don well that when I get home the gremlins will have visited so we'll see if everything has remained AOK.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*THE TRAIN ROOM*









Heck you know my answer. Building permit in hand, I was told to,"Wait and enjoy Christmas" by that PTC fellow. And he was correct, Christmas has been great fun.

Contractor doing the pond removal (taking it to his house), fill, foundation, slab, driveway, etc is closed this week. He should have it all planned and be ready to go when I return from a boat delivery to sunny Isla Mujeres, Mexico. You suffer from snow, we have 1,386 miles to go on a 65 foot boat, ETD 6:00 AM Saturday. 

Dimensions are about 55 X 23 plus or minus. We hope to be finished this Spring.

Lots of stuff underway:

1 Returned new Allegheny to Lionel today. Broken when opened box.

2 Primary contractor is ready (Paula's brother Charles)

3 He wants to use steel legs for bench work, then 2X4, plywood, homosote. Anyone have experience with using steel supports?

4 Need to get on backdrops immediately upon flying home. We have not found what we want which are some Roanoke/Bedford, Va scenes. You suggest painting; we have found one place that uses photographs? Other ideas anyone?

5 Track plan 70% complete. Need to complete and pick track, switches, etc, up at York in April. Awaiting lightning to strike with ideas. No lightning in Winter.

6 Master builder Harry is working on a station that we plan to pick up at York. Can't wait to see it.

7 Garage has to be cleaned out, etc. Yes it is almost last and should not be. I hate cleaning the garage when it is hot. It was hot and now is cold. I don't like it then either.

8 Paula got a building kit for Christmas that Andre created. She plans to, "Do it herself." 

"I am a contractor's daughter. I can certainly build this."


We plan to post on MTF as we go along. I will have to get John to show me how to do pictures, etc.

Bill and Paula


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Now that's what I call a comprehensive plan, Bill. Good for you!

Be safe on that junket.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Brian,
I've seen the plans for your layout, and "grand" doesn't even come close. Can't wait to see the progress, and remember I'm local if you need help. 

The biggest addition for our layout isn't for the layout, but it will certainly be an improvement. Next week we will have climate control installed in the train room; this time of year, it's a bit chilly down there, so I'm really looking forward to this. The builder who designed our train room never addressed the issue of heating / cooling, and I assumed that since the room is insulated and mostly below ground, we wouldn't need it. 

Other than that, it's just steady work on placing / wiring accessories and adding the last few sidings, and enjoying the ability to run trains as we go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the progress on your layout, John.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Brian, Bill, Spence & John: we look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Not steel legs by themselves, but, I'm a big fan of using steel shelving units. They go together in minutes, you get shelves automatically, and, they support thousands of pounds...... 

Hope to get started on my 22'x24' layout soon, have most of my shelving units ready to go. Have most of the track I need, pretty much all tube, O72 min curves.....

Here's a rough initial basic outline of what it will be like...










Here's a couple of shots of the center section, it is currently 2 feet wide, will be widened to 4 feet.

On the second shot, you can almost make out the shelving unit. It is 2'x6' long, 36" tall, and, has 3 shelves. It assembles in about 5 minutes, no screws, and, will support a car.....


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Bill Webb said:


> View attachment 261833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No experience using steel legs for support, but I wholeheartedly recommend using steel studs for the whole of the benchwork. 

The benchwork shown below was roughed in almost 7 years ago, and the photo below was 5 1/2 years ago. Just to give you an idea of what a multi-level layout can do for you, even in O scale, the photo has a Lionel Mikado and caboose sitting on the benchwork from my days of three rail. The portion where it is sitting is 2 1/2' wide, the other side of the stud wall is 2' wide. I'm using 2" foam over the top of the steel studs, but 1/2" or 3/4" plywood would also work. I considered using the plywood, but I've seen another layout built with foam benchwork, and as long as you can reasonably control your room temperature and humidity, it is a great material for sub-roadbed, and I believe that I'm building my railroad 50% faster than if I was using wood, with hydrocal scenery shell. The original part of the layout was done that way, and I will never again mess with hydrocal dust, and homasote.












> 4 Need to get on backdrops immediately upon flying home. We have not found what we want which are some Roanoke/Bedford, Va scenes. You suggest painting; we have found one place that uses photographs? Other ideas anyone?


I have two suggestions. Either one will work. 

Here is a photo from about six months ago during my first proto-op session. The upper deck backdrop was painted by my daughters for me. I'm modeling southeastern Washington / western Idaho. The upside to this method is it is cheap. By the way, the backdrop is made out of 1/2" foam. The middle and bottom levels are just painted with the blue sky at this point. So much to do, and so little time. 










This photo shows backdrop painted by me on 1/4" masonite on the original part of my railroad. 










I'd also look into "Railroad Graphics". He has disks available with individual building photos, and landscapes. You can print these out yourself, and make them and size you want. For a higher quality print, get them printed at Kinko's. Below is a shot of a small section of a backdrop building on my friend's Northern Illinois layout. 









For complete scenes, all you do is paste together sections of individual pages. 

Here is the Link for Railroad Graphics, lots of nice ideas there. 

http://www.larcproducts.com/railroadgraphicscd.html



You can also look into purchasing pre-made backdrops, which is more than my cheap Bohemian nature will allow. Looks good, costs a King's ransom.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll be starting my new layout in January. I have a rough trackplan but mostly working on ideas right now. My new train room is 10'9" x 20'4".


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

The above are impressive upcoming layouts. I look forward to following your progress. 

For me it is the inch by inch modeling of my layout. The South end, Banff Springs, will be finished in January then it is on to the East side.

I am close to retiring and hope to have more time to get in long stretches of modeling on my layout. 

Good luck everyone and Happy 2017 New Year.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice work GUYZ.:appl:

My resolution again this year is to do the scenery that I put off again from the last few years. I hope to get the outer tracks done with dirt and shrubbery and a few eyecatching vennettes. We shall see?

Also to see BRIAN new layout this summer when my WIFE and I along with our dog go for our annual vacation to MAINE. And to see BRIAN and ELIZABETH along with the new additions, COOPER and BAILEY.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Wiring and then more scenery.......I will have all my weekends free after this one.......after 39.5 years of night and weekend call, I begin the 1st phase of retirement, 3 years of no nights, no weekends...
Peter


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

*"3 years of no nights, no weekends...
Peter"*

Good for you Peter. More time for trains, more fun.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking back on 2016 I got a lot done with my layout. At the end of Feb my wife forced me to move the layout from one room to another which started my whole journey. Had to cut the current 4x8 layout in half to get it into the room and then the expansion began. I hope to have the scenery finished by March 1 so the whole project would have taken a year. I'm pretty close. After that I think we'll enjoy it for a while and then see how much more space the wife will give me  Plus I wanna do a backdrop for it.

Here's the layout on Feb 29th









And as of today


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw this when you first posted it Brian, and thought it was a great topic. I've read all the responses every day while I thought about what my plans should be and this post.

Here, in order of the priority I attached to them, are the projects I want to get done.

1) Repair and upgrade my boat-on-lake. The coolest accessory I have on the layout. I took it apart to start on this a year ago and its been stalled because it will be such a big messy, ugly effort. 
2) Replace my "burned down" train station with a new one, based on the Menard's train station and rebuild that area on the layout surrounding it. 
3) Plan and start a plan to rebuild my downtown, including:
a)replacing many of the Ameritown buildings with more diverse looking structures
b) building a single LED lighting system into all the buildings
c) "repaving" main street, replacing the existing 'Streets road with new 'Streets road having block control and better sensors for vehcile speed control. 



repaving" main street with new


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

LOstSOul, fantastic before and after. 

Lee, thanks.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

gnnpnut said:


> No experience using steel legs for support, but I wholeheartedly recommend using steel studs for the whole of the benchwork.
> 
> The benchwork shown below was roughed in almost 7 years ago, and the photo below was 5 1/2 years ago. Just to give you an idea of what a multi-level layout can do for you, even in O scale, the photo has a Lionel Mikado and caboose sitting on the benchwork from my days of three rail. The portion where it is sitting is 2 1/2' wide, the other side of the stud wall is 2' wide. I'm using 2" foam over the top of the steel studs, but 1/2" or 3/4" plywood would also work. I considered using the plywood, but I've seen another layout built with foam benchwork, and as long as you can reasonably control your room temperature and humidity, it is a great material for sub-roadbed, and I believe that I'm building my railroad 50% faster than if I was using wood, with hydrocal scenery shell. The original part of the layout was done that way, and I will never again mess with hydrocal dust, and homasote.
> 
> ...


Jerry, is that bench work metal? Aluminum?
It looks BEAUTIFUL.
Did you build that yourself?
INCREDIBLE!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

BWA said:


> Not steel legs by themselves, but, I'm a big fan of using steel shelving units. They go together in minutes, you get shelves automatically, and, they support thousands of pounds......
> 
> Hope to get started on my 22'x24' layout soon, have most of my shelving units ready to go. Have most of the track I need, pretty much all tube, O72 min curves.....
> 
> ...


Looks like a purely "Classic Conventional" layout of Vintage Lionel Trains?
I love the fact you are going "old school".
Ozone smell, aluminum track, Pullmor Motors!
And it looks like a pretty large layout.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Jerry, your work is very impressive and yours is too Lostsoul. :thumbsup: I have some ideas of what I want to do, but they are still in the thought process. I don't want to blow any mental fuses trying to explain at this point. It will be a major undertaking though.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The basic layout of the Seattle & Yakima RR was completed last spring / summer. Now the scenery and wiring of the buildings are the next objectives. This is the 5th and last rendition of the Seattle and Yakima RR over the past 30 years. The footprint is approx 22 x 22 in a large U shape.

Bill


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

We're moving this summer so the best plan I have is to sit back, watch and admire what the rest of you are doing!

Please post plenty of pictures!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

No pictures, yet. Frankly I'm a little embarrassed about the current layout. After we moved I built the table and just put stuff on it with no rhyme or reason. I wanted to get something running for when the grandsons visited.

But my plan is to build a large outer loop so my recently acquired Lionel SD90MAC will have room to run without looking like it's going to fall over in the turns.

So once I'm further along I'll probably snap some pics. It's a modest layout, 6' x 10', so I'm going to squeeze in as much as I can.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies, especially regarding the steel bench work. I have not had time to fully read them due to travel but will be back with questions, etc next week.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Where I'm at now is a small condo I got from when my dad passed last April. It's only about 700 sq ft, so no real room for a layout, and right now I'm in the middle of renovating it for one of my sisters later on. But, I do have a plan for a I guess, around the room shelf layout using Atlas O with 045 curves. My sister loves trains, so when she comes & I go, this will stay.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeff T said:


> We're moving this summer so the best plan I have is to sit back, watch and admire what the rest of you are doing!
> 
> Please post plenty of pictures!


You guys staying in the area or out of state?


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Layout plans are a little delayed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Post Op day1.......the funny thing is it happened while working out and "trying to stay healthy". I injured the knee in late October during a sprint on the elliptical at a high level of resistance. After 2 months of modifying my regimen to see if it would heal on its own, the meniscus tear flared after 2 busy days at the hospital just walking. I should be up and around in about a week and back to normal in 3-4.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Wishes for a speedy recovery Peter. Got to get ready for the York Meet. It would not be the same without you.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, Brian......I will be ready!
Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

I HIGHLY recommend that when you go to the York Meet, you go out of your way to meet Dr. Peter. He is one of the nicest gentleman in our hobby.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I took the Lionel 1949 showroom layout and compressed it, so that it could fit entirely into a 12x16 foot room, and made some changes to it.
No photos yet, but I promise to post some soon.
It is snot supposed to be a replica of that famous track plan, I just took some ideas from it.
Runs 4 trains at the moment, two on the lower level, and two on the top level.
DCS, TMCC, and Legacy modern MTH and Lionel.
100% Passenger operations!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to heard that Peter.
We wish you a fast recovery!

Andre.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

You are too kind, Brian. Thank you.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Pebo said:


> You are too kind, Brian. Thank you.


Always kind. A good word for everyone and all you do, that's our PTC Brian. The best...


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pebo said:


> Layout plans are a little delayed.
> 
> View attachment 267969
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your injury Peter, get well soon.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Speedy recovery Peter. You'll be back in the game before you know it.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, everyone for your kind wishes.
Peter


----------

